# J's small engine tool info



## backhoelover (Nov 27, 2015)

Im going to start s doing J's small engine tool info post, a new one everytime i get a new tool. Im also going to do some when someone ask me about a tool if i have the tool. I hope this helps when tool useage. 


This tool post has to do with the stihl 4 mix engines the below tools in the pics are for service the combustion chamber (blue pads) and the vales seats (red pads). attached is the tech forum for using the tools!!!


----------

